# SF Salmon Log in Devils Creek Rapid



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Posted on the IWA website apparently. From a friends FB page. 

LOG in DEVILS CK. SFK Salmon

A kayaker friend just posted this. 
ATTENTION SF SALMON BOATERS!!!!!
Be on high alert, there is a log in Devils Creek Rapid. That is the first main rapid on the SF Salmon, about 4 miles into the run. It is located towards the bottom of the rapid in the main flow and is hard to see from the river left scout. Try scouting form river right, its a hike but worth seeing the log. Once the river drops to 3.5 it might play a major factor on the rapid being runnable.
My group was able to run over the log, but it was about 1" 1/2 under water. Our water level was about 3.8-4.2. A group before us broke two oars on the log when they paddled through.
BE AWARE OF THE LOG IN DEVILS CREEK!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

That's a hood way to keep the crowds down 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

We're planning a SF Salmon trip in late June, and expect the water to be lower than it is now given the snowpack. If the log is still in play then, can you portage Devils Creek, and which side would you use to portage?

Never been, but from the pictures it doesn't look like there is a great portage option. Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

If the water is low. Say under 3' then you can port over the bolder field on river right. If the water is covering the bolder portage then high up the hill river left and that port sucks. There is a weak trail that has been destroyed by fire on river left and you can easily access it near the river about a 1/3 mile above the scout pull out area.


----------

